# 10 in 1 Imperial Dumbbell Bicycle Spanner.



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

as above a bit like the one below but in old money measurements. 




Anyone got one they don’t want? 

Can’t seem to find an old one in the usual places.


----------



## Sharky (22 Feb 2019)

Brings back memories. Bikes used to have hex nuts everywhere. Brakes, saddles, stem , wheels etc. Now nowhere to be seen , except on my fixie.


----------



## alicat (23 Feb 2019)

Think I might have one. I'll look in the morning.


----------



## alicat (23 Feb 2019)

Hi @CarlP, I've just checked and mine is metric. Sorry for getting your hopes up.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> Hi @CarlP, I've just checked and mine is metric. Sorry for getting your hopes up.


Thanks for looking, I appreciate it.


----------



## berty bassett (23 Feb 2019)

I will look in morning. I inherited one from granddad and he died 1978 so if I can find it , it should be imperial


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2019)

Will look in morning


----------



## GM (23 Feb 2019)

Carl, I bought one about 2 months ago from John's Cycles in Barnet for about £3.50. Great shop BTW.

Edit. Oops bad me, just checked my one and its metric.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

berty bassett said:


> I will look in morning. I inherited one from granddad and he died 1978 so if I can find it , it should be imperial





YukonBoy said:


> Will look in morning



Thank you.


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Feb 2019)

I have one which I've had since the 1960s... but I used it today, proving I should hang on to it! Best of luck in finding one though 

Mine has U.C.P. on the edge of one of the ribs and 'ENGLAND' on the opposite side one.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

I have one too, which is in the tool bag of my Kingpin, I want one for the bag that I will have for my BSA.


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Feb 2019)

Yeah, I was just thinking that little spanner must have travelled thousands of miles with me. I kept it in my saddlebag, or in a musette, wherever I went. Then it went in my toolbox, where it stayed for many years. Very useful little tool though... 

btw I used to whilst dismantling the Townsend bike to cannibalise some of the parts.


----------



## berty bassett (26 Feb 2019)

i cant find it anywhere ! i know i havent thrown it but god knows where i have put it - will keep looking


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2019)

berty bassett said:


> i cant find it anywhere ! i know i havent thrown it but god knows where i have put it - will keep looking


Thank you.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Feb 2019)

Does it have to be a Universal one? There's ones on Ebay for £3.40 including postage.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Cyc...5:g:RqUAAOSw~FNUZN4u:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Does it have to be a Universal one? There's ones on Ebay for £3.40 including postage.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Cyc...5:g:RqUAAOSw~FNUZN4u:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


Thanks there’s loads of metric ones, I want an imperial one, for an old bike with imperial nuts and bolts.


----------



## Feezee (18 Jul 2020)

Heya I was interested in this thread, as my father started Utility Cycle Products (UPC) in the 40s and designed and manufactured the 10 in One or dumbbell Spanner. ( I used to card and pack them in my holidays) The design was stollen in the 1960’s and Japanese imports started appearing at that time.I don’t think the design was ever Registered, I need to check that. But I do remember him saying it wasn’t worth the lawyers fees for trying to proceed against the copies. Just a bit of history.


----------

